# Cannonball Ireland



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

Got to go and watch some of the Cannonball Ireland run as it was passing close to were I live and these are some of the results.

Ferrari 599










BMW M5 and Nissan GTR










Ferrari 599 HGTE










BMW M3 followed by a pack










Sheriff










Moved slightly. (Before I was lying in the boot of the car!)

Ferrari F430










Mercedes CLK55 Black Series










Gallardo follows Gallardo










Lamborghini Diablo GTR










Ferrari 599










Cobra










Parked Up with the beautiful Fermanagh country side in the background. The crowds of people left taking static shots with good backgrounds very difficult to get.

Ferrari F430










The return leg.

Jaguar E Type










Mercedes SLS leads two Porsche 911's










McLaren MP12-4C leads BMW M3 and Jaguar XKRS










Just a few of the loads of pictures that I took. If you want to see the rest they are on my Facebook page here.

I experimented a fair bit with taking pictures at f2.8 to try to blur the backgrounds with mixed results but practise makes perfect and all that!

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Good work Steve. Sorry now I didn't go and get a nosey at them when they were here.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Brian. Was glad I made the effort myself, not often that sort of metal ever gets to Fermanagh! 2 x Diablo's including GTR, 2 x Gallardo's and the Aventador. 

Stevie


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

They were in belfast on Friday. The police were stopping the ones that were speeding coming from corrs corner towards sandyknowes. The idiots that werent being pulled over decided to stop and walk around on the carriageway. Some very tasty motors.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Some of the guys have know wit at all, nutters!

Stevie


----------

